# what r u using for ur deer noses



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

i use ultra seal (can use elmers or modge podge i hear) put it in a syringe, grind the needle point off, and apply like that in spots,,,


----------



## lonewolf1330 (Jun 7, 2006)

i use mod podge worksgood for me you can look atsome noses on my website www.lonewolftaxidermytn.com


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

These will make your job easier. http://blueribbontaxidermy.com/ez-nose/
Here's also something that may help with the finishing process. I don't do it this way, but it's a good start. http://blueribbontaxidermy.com/ez-nose-tutorial/


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Great link and info:thumbs_up


----------



## Jseiler (Sep 19, 2010)

Modpodge or envirotex works well, This is what my noses look like when I get done


----------



## Deer Mount (Feb 16, 2009)

I second Jersy Jays advice. I also like to build up a layer of clay on the form to acheive a more natural shape.


----------

